# Egyptian:  Padlock



## Andrew___

Hi guys,

​ I swear that I keep hearing this word  شَمْاعَة (or maybe شَمْعَة) in Egypt to mean "padlock", whereas I know that شَمْعَة means "candle".  Am I going crazy?

​ In the dictionary it says that the words for padlock are غال, قُفْل, مِغْلاق, مِغْلَق, غَلَق, in other words nothing remotely similar to شَمْعَة. ​ 
Thanks.​


----------



## londonmasri

I think the word for bolt/lock in egypt is 'tirbaas'.

To my knowledge 'sham3a' is 'candle'.

Will be interesting to hear more.


----------



## cherine

Hi Andrew,
sham3a is candle
shammaa3a is clothes hanger

Padlock is, like Londonmasri said, a terbaas ترباس .
The plural is tarabiis ترابيس and there's the verb tarbes تربس (to lock with a padlock), and there's the adjective metarbes متربس which is also used metaphorically for someone who's stubornly insisting on something: متربس في الموضوع ده . To say that I have my brain locked and unable to think clearly any more about something, I can say: مخي تربس، محتاجة ارتاح شوية 
And the metaphor is also used with the terbaas itself: to say that a person is راجل ترباس raagel terbaas = a very stuborn man (mostly pejorative, it's like he's both stuborn and stupid).


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> متربس في الموضوع ده .


 
just to confirm is that 'dih' or 'dah'?

if it is _dih_, then why is it female, when _mawdhuu3_ is (male)?



> مخي تربس


Also, is this pronounced 'mu_khkh_y tirbas'?


----------



## Josh_

londonmasri said:


> just to confirm is that 'dih' or 'dah'?
> 
> if it is _dih_, then why is it female, when _mawdhuu3_ is (male)?


Before I start it is worth saying that, unlike fusHa, there is no universally recognized way to write the various dialects of Arabic. That said it is 'dah', the masculine.  It is a common way to spell the masculine demonstrative in EA.  The feminine would be دي .  I actually prefer writing it as دا since it ultimately derives from the fusHa ذا (dhaa) -- a demonstrative not normally used by itself anymore, but rather in combination with certain particles -- هذا and ذلك .  For more information on that you can see my post in this thread.



> Also, is this pronounced 'mu_khkh_y tirbas'?


Yes, but remember that the second vowel on ترباس is long, so a transliteration of 'tirbaas' would be better.


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> The feminine would be دي . I actually prefer writing it as دا since it ultimately derives from the fusHa ذا (dhaa)


Yes, we write the feminine with a yaa2 دي . As for the masculine, I write it with a haa2 because it's usually pronounced with a very slight h rather than a long a.


> Yes, but remember that the second vowel on ترباس is long, so a transliteration of 'tirbaas' is better.


Actually it's the verb: mokhkhy tarbes= my brain locked (got locked).


----------



## Josh_

Ooh, oops.  I should have been reading closer.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> Actually it's the verb: mokhkhy tarbes= my brain locked (got locked).


 
(ok so - the baa has a kasra on it? )

'can you say 'mokhkhy mitarbasah'?'


----------



## cherine

londonmasri said:


> (ok so - the baa has a kasra on it? )



Yes.



> Can you say 'mokhkhy mitarbasah'?'


No, because mokhkhak is masculine  you say: mokhkhy mtarbes (I omitted the "e") in metarbes, because when you say the sentence together a bit fast/normally, you'd drop the "e"/kasra).

And don't forget to start your sentences with capital letters.


----------



## londonmasri

cherine said:


> [/font]
> Yes.
> 
> No, because mokhkhak is masculine  you say: mokhkhy mtarbes (I omitted the "e") in metarbes, because when you say the sentence together a bit fast/normally, you'd drop the "e"/kasra).
> 
> And don't forget to start your sentences with capital letters.  _sorry_


 
The reason I made it feminine is because here you said "mi7taga", so i assumed that mi7taga relates to mukhkh? Since it is masculine, why didn't you say mi7taag?  مخي تربس، *محتاجة* ارتاح شوية


----------



## cherine

Oh I'm sorry, my mistake.
When I said me7taaga, I was talking about myself, not my brain


----------



## londonmasri

ahah! Okay I understand lol! 
My mistake...

Everything is a bit milakhbata at the moment!!


----------



## Andrew___

Thanks very much everyone for your help.

OK now I understand why my friend kept using the word shammaa3a in the context of padlocks. She was talking about opening the padlocks with a coathanger!!! I'm glad you clarified this for me!


----------



## Josh_

Something I wanted to ask about was how exactly the verb تربس can be used.  I have often heard it used in contexts of locking a door to a car or a house (كم مرة سمعت "تربس الباب يا جوش!") which leads me to believe that while the original meaning may be "to lock with a padlock" it can also be used more generally to mean "to lock."


----------



## londonmasri

In addition to Josh's question, could we construct a verb table if possible?

ana b arbis
inta b tarbis 
inti b tarbisi

huwa b yarbis
hiya   b tarbis

intu b tarbisu
humma b yarbisu

is the past tense 
ana rabbist? or ana rabist?

Good thread.


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> Something I wanted to ask about was how exactly the verb تربس can be used. I have often heard it used in contexts of locking a door to a car or a house (كم مرة سمعت "تربس الباب يا جوش!") which leads me to believe that while the original meaning may be "to lock with a padlock" it can also be used more generally to mean "to lock."


True. It's more than just closing a door (e2fel el baab اقفل الباب ), it's locking it, either with a padlock or with a key.



londonmasri said:


> ana batarbis
> inta bettarbis
> inti bettarbisi
> 
> huwa beytarbis
> hiya bettarbis
> 
> intu bettarbisu
> humma beytarbisu


You've dropped the first letter of the verb for no obvious reason. Take care about that.


> Is the past tense
> ana rabbist? or ana rabist?


Here again, you've dropped the first ت . It should be:
ana tarbist, enta tarbest, howa tarbis, heyy tarbeset, e7na tarbesna, homma tarbeso, ento tarbesto.


----------



## londonmasri

Thank you so much Cherine  
I don't know why I dropped it... maybe I am used to the imperative beginning with an _'i'_?as in_ 'il3ab', 'i2fil_ etc... So when I heard 'tarbis il baab' from Josh's post, I assumed that the _T_ was a pronoun and not part of the stem of the verb (not sure if my terminology is correct...)


----------



## ayed

*tirbaas* also means the part of a gun with which one can  load his gun before shooting.
A rifle bot : *ترباس*


----------



## londonmasri

ayed said:


> *tirbaas* also means the part of a gun with which one can load his gun before shooting.
> A rifle bot : *ترباس*


 
Thanks! That's interesting to know!


----------



## ayed

ayed said:


> *tirbaas* also means the part of a gun with which one can load his gun before shooting.
> A rifle *bolt* : *ترباس*


  A missing letter in red.


----------

